# Brightest 3D Mag mod?



## I came to the light... (Jan 19, 2008)

I've been on the LED forums for a while, but this is my first post about an incan. I've got 2 3D Mags lying around, and I would love if I could make something great out of 1 of them. 

Like I've said, I'm not experienced here. I looking for something as simple as "buy these parts and replace them." I don't know if there's any really good mod that's that simple, but I'll definitely do it if there is. 

Specifications:

simple!
fits 3D Mag
inexpensive (I don't know how much mods normally cost, but I'd like to keep this below $30 if at all possible)
flat output (again, my lack of experience is emberassing. I don't know if all incans have this, or if none do... )
runs no less than 1/2 hour
uses rechargeable batteries
given above specs, as bright as possible
I hope I'm not setting impossible standards. If I am, what's the closest thing out there? (Either that, or, if you think you know all there is to know about incans, think of it as a challenge )

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## Gunner12 (Jan 19, 2008)

Bump the price up a bit more and you could probably make a Mag85.

Glass window
Metal reflector
9AA-3D adaptor
9 NiMh AA batteries
Welch Allyn 1185 bulb
Bulb adapter

I think that's it for parts.


----------



## I came to the light... (Jan 19, 2008)

Gunner12 said:


> Bump the price up a bit more and you could probably make a Mag85.
> 
> Glass window
> Metal reflector
> ...


 
just a few questions...

where can I buy these things?

I was looking at some ROP "recipes", and they suggest using a borofloat lens and a pelican big D replacement bulb. Are these also best for the mag-85?

in the linked thread they refer to "potted" bulbs - couldn't I just get a potted bulb and skip the adapter?

could you give an estimate of the price? 

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Gunner12 (Jan 19, 2008)

The ROP is a 6v Pelican bulb over driven to 7.2-8v

The Mag85 is a 9.6v bulb overdriven to 10.8-11.7v

The ROP bulb will pop with the Mag85 setup's voltage and the 1185 bulb will be dim with the lover voltage of the ROP's setup.

I'm not sure where you would buy potted bulbs now. They might still be available though.

Estimate?

Well, depends on how much you want to spend.

Cheapest would be to buy parts form KD. Reflector is $15, adapter is $10, window is $3.07 for 5.

Bulbs can be found in the Marketplace.

You can also use 3 unprotected 18650 batteries to power the bulb(protected ones will trip from he current draw).

Total lowest price should be around $60 if you go cheap for everything.

I don't post here often. Other members would have better recommendations.


----------



## Cydonia (Jan 19, 2008)

A good 9AA battery holder by fivemega is $39 alone. The aluminum reflector is $25. The Boro lens is $5.50. The bulbs are $6 each. You should use a KIU bulb socket... about $15 more. Many suggest using Sanyo Eneloop NiMh AA cells because of their low self discharge (charge them, forget them for months and they still hold useful charge - unlike cheap Energizer NiMh etc., that fade very fast after a charge - leaving your flashlight "half dead" when you need it etc. ,) So add up to $30 more. Then you need a hobby charger - add $30 more minimum. It's hard to do for under $150 really.

The sad news, really, honestly, is that it's not cheap. If it were, "everyone" would have a pumped up Maglight on steroids. 

(I really really wish someone would make a sticky for "how to upgrade a big D maglight". This theme of question is asked on a daily basis... and has been for _years_. A resource would help new users with all the info they need in one sticky thread.)


----------



## jugg2 (Jan 19, 2008)

IIRC the adapters from Kai will not handle the current draw of these bulbs. Yous should probably use fivemega's adapters.


----------



## Wattnot (Jan 20, 2008)

jugg2 said:


> IIRC the adapters from Kai will not handle the current draw of these bulbs. Yous should probably use fivemega's adapters.


 
I too want to take my pathetic 3D Mag and make a Mag85. I've spent a total of 6 frustrating hours across 2 days now and still have not reached a point where I feel comfortable ordering anything. There seem to be conflicting reports (a perfect example above) and a lot of difficulty getting information. 

It would be great to have a 1 stop shop for ALL of the RIGHT parts! Yes, I realize there are several different manufacturers here but what might not be apparent to the "enlightened" is how daunting and confusing this is to the "unenlightened!"

I'm not complaining about this site, though . . . it's a great site and I love that people have been making/selling really nice custom stuff here . . . but for all of the recipies I've tried to follow, I feel like I've been doing a really messed up Rubic's cube for the past 2 days!! Some of the problem have been the differing opinions as to what's best . . . other problems have been unanswered emails and PM's. The biggest problem has been clicking a link for a part only to find it's not available, then finding a newer thread with a newer part that I now have to research. 

I might just buy FIVE of each item and then help my fellow noobs by offering a "one stop Mag85 shop" and just ship them everything!! Feel free to sell me your stuff wholesale and I'll package all of the needed parts, including charger and batteries! I'm serious! You guys have no idea what this is like!

By the way, the one piece I have not been able to find at all is a holder for 3 18650 cells for a 3D Mag85 conversion (or better yet a 3S2P setup) Does such a beast exist? It's not a big deal . . . after reading about the Eneloops, that seems to be the way to go since my biggest concern is discharge during non-use.

:wave:


----------



## jugg2 (Jan 20, 2008)

Wattnot said:


> I too want to take my pathetic 3D Mag and make a Mag85. I've spent a total of 6 frustrating hours across 2 days now and still have not reached a point where I feel comfortable ordering anything. There seem to be conflicting reports (a perfect example above) and a lot of difficulty getting information.
> 
> It would be great to have a 1 stop shop for ALL of the RIGHT parts! Yes, I realize there are several different manufacturers here but what might not be apparent to the "enlightened" is how daunting and confusing this is to the "unenlightened!"
> 
> ...


 
I was in the same position as you, wondering exactly where to buy everything from so that I wouldn't end up half way through, and not be able to find everything. 

Basically: 

fivemega for your battery adapters, reflectors, bulbs, and bulb adapters

Lighthound for your lenses

Kaidomain also sells reflectors, and bulb adapters

Circuit City sells Eneloops

B&M store for the host

charger is up to you


How is that list? I hope it helps!:thumbsup:


----------



## I came to the light... (Jan 20, 2008)

I really don't see where a $150 estimate comes from. All I have to do is replace the bulb, lens, reflector, and batteries, right? I already have the light. 

Lens is $6: http://www.lighthound.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=1079

Bulb is $9: http://www.lighthound.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=1070

reflector is $15: https://www.kaidomain.com/WEBUI/ProductDetail.aspx?TranID=4023

That's $30 + batteries. But I have a few questions:
1) is there a D-cell sized 3v rechargeable battery?
2) can the pelican replacement bulb take 9v? 12v?


----------



## RichS (Jan 20, 2008)

jugg2 said:


> IIRC the adapters from Kai will not handle the current draw of these bulbs. Yous should probably use fivemega's adapters.


Well that's a little upsetting considering I just ordered 7 if them! I ordered 2 each for me and a friend of mine to build our 2D ROPs, and 3 more for a Mag85 I'm building.

Will they at lease handle the draw of the 6 Cell 2D ROP config??


----------



## ptirmal (Jan 20, 2008)

I came to the light... said:


> I really don't see where a $150 estimate comes from. All I have to do is replace the bulb, lens, reflector, and batteries, right? I already have the light.
> 
> Lens is $6: http://www.lighthound.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=1079
> 
> ...



1. No, all nimh would yield 1.2v mainly
2. No, some have used 7aa with 2 dummy cells, but you risk instaflashing the bulb...

I think the most expensive part is the batteries/charger setup


----------



## Wattnot (Jan 20, 2008)

I came to the light... said:


> Lens is $6: http://www.lighthound.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=1079
> 
> Bulb is $9: http://www.lighthound.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=1070
> 
> reflector is $15: https://www.kaidomain.com/WEBUI/ProductDetail.aspx?TranID=4023


 
The bulb link went to the wrong place. I cannot find the 1185 on lighthound's site. If it's there, please link me! There is no search function that I can find. I've been told www.light-edge.com has 1185's but their site has been down all weekend.

That reflector has a 15mm hole. They have another one with a smaller hole. Which hole size do I need if I buy kiu's socket? What about other sockets? What if I use potted lamps? Who sells potted 1185's? People selling stuff here don't always put all of the specs in the ad and I'm having a hell of a time getting info via PM's. Kiu's mailbox is full and he's not answering emails. To be fair, he looks swamped and it is the weekend.


----------



## PurpleDrazi (Jan 20, 2008)

Wattnot said:


> Who sells potted 1185's?



I got my potted 1185's here . . .

http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?p=2052488#post2052488

Francis


----------



## Wattnot (Jan 20, 2008)

Okay . . . cool. So I'm assuming the potted bulb means it's shaped like the stock bulb and that I don't need any special socket? Does that also mean the hole in the reflector can also be stock? 

So if my assumptions above are correct, I would just need a lens, reflector, battery pack or adapter with my cells, and I'm set? Or do I need some sort of switch? I'm okay with the stock switch if it will work. 

Thanks for the info! :wave:


----------



## jugg2 (Jan 20, 2008)

RichS said:


> Well that's a little upsetting considering I just ordered 7 if them! I ordered 2 each for me and a friend of mine to build our 2D ROPs, and 3 more for a Mag85 I'm building.
> 
> Will they at lease handle the draw of the 6 Cell 2D ROP config??


 
IIRC, they will melt and destroy themselves under the high current draw due to their high resistance. The ROP high bulb draws over 4 amps according to LuxLuthor's Destructive Incan Bulb Test. Fivemega's adapters I linked to in my above post are very high quality, and will easily handle the load.


----------



## smokelaw1 (Jan 21, 2008)

Wattnot said:


> Okay . . . cool. So I'm assuming the potted bulb means it's shaped like the stock bulb and that I don't need any special socket? Does that also mean the hole in the reflector can also be stock?
> 
> So if my assumptions above are correct, I would just need a lens, reflector, battery pack or adapter with my cells, and I'm set? Or do I need some sort of switch? I'm okay with the stock switch if it will work.
> 
> Thanks for the info! :wave:



The holw in the relector can be stock, but DO NOT use the stock reflector with the 1185--it will melt. In the ROP Lo, I think you would be OK, at least for short runs, but I would not recommend it. 

For the mods you are discussing, you do not need a switch. Add a bulb and bulb adapter (if not using potted) to your list. Also, of course, a charger. 

Good luck! I'm really just starting nit he hotwire game myself, it is fun, but a bit addictive. And by a bit, I mean like crack cocaine is a bit addictive.


----------



## RichS (Jan 21, 2008)

jugg2 said:


> IIRC, they will melt and destroy themselves under the high current draw due to their high resistance. The ROP high bulb draws over 4 amps according to LuxLuthor's Destructive Incan Bulb Test. Fivemega's adapters I linked to in my above post are very high quality, and will easily handle the load.


Ok, thanks. If this is the case, then I'm wondering if my money would be better spent on AW protected 18650 batteries, and just doing a li-ion version of the ROP and Mag85 mods. I've seen plenty of posts that the protected AW 18650s will power up both of these mods. Pros - Less expensive, fewer batteries to charge, I already have the charger, li-ions holds the charge better, have many other lights that use 18650s, relatively safe due to the built in protection, etc. Also, FM doesn't have the 9AA holders in stock anyway.

Any downsides to going this route??


----------



## divine (Jan 21, 2008)

Wattnot said:


> I too want to take my pathetic 3D Mag and make a Mag85. I've spent a total of 6 frustrating hours across 2 days now and still have not reached a point where I feel comfortable ordering anything. There seem to be conflicting reports (a perfect example above) and a lot of difficulty getting information.


If you are that worried, you could always just order a premade Mag85 for some more money. A borealis is a Mag85, www.blackbearflashlights.com


----------



## ptirmal (Jan 21, 2008)

as far as reflectors go, you can use any reflector opening hole size that will fit the bulb... it is only dependant on the bulb diameter not the kiu socket... if you can try to get a hole barely bigger than the diameter of the bulb to prevent light leakage, if not no biggy...

If you want it to be perfect you can buy the smaller hole reflector and carefully drill it out to the exact diameter of the bulb...


----------



## jimjones3630 (Jan 21, 2008)

bulbs and bipins

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/178144
here you go for bulbs and potted bulbs

http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=168090

bipin

http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=168089

reflectors
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/171150

above 3 all from one source.


----------



## I came to the light... (Jan 23, 2008)

Thanks a ton everyone for the help. I'm still undecided about batteries, but I want to make sure I have it down right so far. 

I have to buy a borofloat lens (http://www.lighthound.com/index.asp?...OD&ProdID=1079), an aluminum reflector (https://www.kaidomain.com/WEBUI/Prod...px?TranID=4023), and a potted bulb (http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=168089), and pop them in. That's $37 w/out batteries or shipping. Do I need anything else but batteries? Is anything wrong?

So now I need to feed that with 12v. Is there any way to do that without purchasing an adapter? (I'm moding a 3D mag)


----------



## Wattnot (Jan 23, 2008)

Hi. I just went through all of this myself. I finally ordered everything. This thread:

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/178590

helped a lot. The third post down provided an additional link with even more info. 

I would suggest buying the reflector from one of the people mentioned in the link(s) above. The other store you mentioned sometimes has long shipping times (or so I read somewhere here) and you might choose the wrong reflector (inner diameter hole size matters). Their big one might be too big and their small one might need to be reamed. Also, cammed or cammless makes a difference and should match the lamp socket or you might not get any cam action.

Also, I would suggest not skimping on the batteries. The cheaper brands often lie about the capacity and some AA's are also notorious for not wanting to give up a lot of current (high internal resistance) so I would stick with the PROVEN ones that are recommended here on CPF. Otherwise, your "savings" will be wiped out when you have to buy the right ones after having already purchased the cheap ones.

I spent a LOT of time and PM's with several of the folks here so this is the beginning of my "paying it forward" by helping you. If you want my final list and where I bought the items, feel free to PM me. My info is fresh and accurate since I just went through all of this.

:wave:


----------



## October_V (Jan 23, 2008)

I have just discovered this flash light hot rodding stuff and been quietly lurking trying to learn.
I will be doing the Mag85 to my old battle scared 3D maglite.
I got a good handle on bulb, lens, reflector, and battery holder for the AA cells, just a little foggy on what cells would be best, 
would the eleloop AA be a good choice, and if i go with 9, would it kill my bulb with a fresh charge?

Sorry if this is an old tired question.
thanks


----------



## Jenova (Jan 24, 2008)

October_V said:


> I have just discovered this flash light hot rodding stuff and been quietly lurking trying to learn.
> I will be doing the Mag85 to my old battle scared 3D maglite.
> I got a good handle on bulb, lens, reflector, and battery holder for the AA cells, just a little foggy on what cells would be best,
> would the eleloop AA be a good choice, and if i go with 9, would it kill my bulb with a fresh charge?
> ...


 
Eneloop cells will be fine (i use them with me AW6V and MAG85
9 will probley kill the battery off a fresh charge, i think a softstart device should help if not just discharge the battery alittle till the voltage needed


----------



## 2xTrinity (Jan 24, 2008)

> IIRC, they will melt and destroy themselves under the high current draw due to their high resistance.








They're solid brass... It's a huge exaggeration to suggest they'll melt... They're not gold plated so contact resistance won't be as low as the Fivemega, but resistance shouldn't be excessive. 



Anyway, the following "hotwire" is a pretty good best bang for your buck:


2D Maglite - $15
Kai MOP Reflector - $15
Kai Gold Tailcap Spring - $5 (lower resistance, less force on the batteries.)
2D, 5Ah, 8.4V Lithium Ion Battery Pack -- $40
8.4V Charger - $10
ROP Hi/Lo bulbs - $9

Host, batteries, and charger for under $100 is quite good when it comes to hotwires.

Note, the battery pack I linked to is a pretty nice -- 5Ah is a lot of capacity, over an hour of runtime on the high output bulb, over two hours on the low-output bulb. That's about double the capacity you'll get with either 18650 lithium ions, NiMH AAs.


----------



## jimjones3630 (Jan 24, 2008)

Rop mods are fun and easy to do. If going to do a bipin mod the potted bulbs make it easy as well. There is not much difference in output to me, noticable difference, between a 1185 and Rop Ho. The Rop Ho burns hotter with a higher amp draw 4A vs 1185 3.5A IIRC so 1185 will run longer.
jim


----------



## I came to the light... (Jan 27, 2008)

Thanks for the links 2xTrinity, but I'm looking to mod my old 3D mag, not make myself a whole new light. 

Looking at fivemega's sales thread, he offers a 9AA-3D adapter and a 9x14500-3D adapter. Wouldn't the li-ion adapter supply 36 volts?? (Doesn't each 14500 have 4v max charge?) Why hasn't anybody said anything - too much for Maglite circuitry? No bulb takes that much? I'm crazy and it doesn't have nearly that much power?


----------



## JimH (Jan 27, 2008)

I came to the light... said:


> Looking at fivemega's sales thread, he offers a 9AA-3D adapter and a 9x14500-3D adapter. Wouldn't the li-ion adapter supply 36 volts?? (Doesn't each 14500 have 4v max charge?)


9AA-3D is designed for NiMh batteries (1.2V nominal), not Li-ion. The current drain of a WA1185 bulb will quickly bring the voltage down to near nominal while the light is on.

You can use 3 Li-ion 18650 batteries end-to-end in a Mag 3D body - I do. You wont' need a battery holder, but you will need a spacer tube to account for the smaller than D size diameter of 18650 batteries. You can make your own spacer tube with PCV pipe or any number of other materials.

You can get 18650 Li-ion batteries and charger from AW here.


----------



## jimjones3630 (Jan 27, 2008)

9x AA are wired in series =10.8v
14500 are 3p3s=11.1v IIRC They are 3.7v cells.

36v is up in aircraft landing light land.

FM has posted in the past the 14500 battery carries not capable of series wired 14500.
jim



I came to the light... said:


> Thanks for the links 2xTrinity, but I'm looking to mod my old 3D mag, not make myself a whole new light.
> 
> Looking at fivemega's sales thread, he offers a 9AA-3D adapter and a 9x14500-3D adapter. Wouldn't the li-ion adapter supply 36 volts?? (Doesn't each 14500 have 4v max charge?) Why hasn't anybody said anything - too much for Maglite circuitry? No bulb takes that much? I'm crazy and it doesn't have nearly that much power?


----------



## I came to the light... (Jan 29, 2008)

JimH - so if I use 3 18650s that will only be enough power for a ROP, right? Also, what is the normal battery configuration for a 3D ROP? I thought 9xAA was too much for a Pelican bulb, and required a Mag85 bulb. Also, is the 3x18650 setup as bright and long-lasting as other 3D ROP battery setups?

Also, is there a way to fit more than 3? I'm looking for a way to power a Mag85 without a battery adapter. 

Thanks for your help


----------



## I came to the light... (Jan 29, 2008)

jimjones3630 said:


> 9x AA are wired in series =10.8v
> 14500 are 3p3s=11.1v IIRC They are 3.7v cells.
> 
> 36v is up in aircraft landing light land.
> ...


 
OK, thanks. I was getting a little side-tracked 
(36v seemed like way too much)


----------



## 2xTrinity (Jan 29, 2008)

> JimH - so if I use 3 18650s that will only be enough power for a ROP, right? Also, what is the normal battery configuration for a 3D ROP? I thought 9xAA was too much for a Pelican bulb, and required a Mag85 bulb. Also, is the 3x18650 setup as bright and long-lasting as other 3D ROP battery setups?


ROP runs on either 6 NiMH cells or 2 LiIon cells. 3D is an inconvenient size for ROP. For 3 LiIon, or 9 NiMH, the only suitable option is the 1185.


----------



## JimH (Jan 31, 2008)

I came to the light... said:


> JimH - so if I use 3 18650s that will only be enough power for a ROP, right? Also, what is the normal battery configuration for a 3D ROP? I thought 9xAA was too much for a Pelican bulb, and required a Mag85 bulb. Also, is the 3x18650 setup as bright and long-lasting as other 3D ROP battery setups?
> 
> Also, is there a way to fit more than 3? I'm looking for a way to power a Mag85 without a battery adapter.
> 
> Thanks for your help


The 3 X 18650 configuration would be for a Mag85 (WA1185 bulb) - noticeably brighter than a ROP. 

For brightness and run time I built a ROP using 6 X 6000 mAh NiMh C cells in a Mag 6 C body. I also use a *2.5" THROW MASTER by Fivemega* for throw.


----------



## Germ (Jan 31, 2008)

JimH said:


> 9AA-3D is designed for NiMh batteries (1.2V nominal), not Li-ion. The current drain of a WA1185 bulb will quickly bring the voltage down to near nominal while the light is on.
> 
> You can use 3 Li-ion 18650 batteries end-to-end in a Mag 3D body - I do. You wont' need a battery holder, but you will need a spacer tube to account for the smaller than D size diameter of 18650 batteries. You can make your own spacer tube with PCV pipe or any number of other materials.
> 
> You can get 18650 Li-ion batteries and charger from AW here.


 
JimH, are you using protected 18650's? If yes, what is the runtime and does it require double clicking? Does the spring need modding? What kind of sleeve did you use? Got any pics? 

I have an old 3D I'd like to do something with. Using three 18650's sounds appealing because they aren't that hard to get and don't require a special holder.

From what I've read, three protected 18650's are OK for a Mag85, but two protected 18650's are not OK for a ROP. Why is that?


----------



## JimH (Feb 1, 2008)

Double clicking is not required with AW's protected 18650 batteries. Here are pictures of the simplest Li-ion Mag85 using a Mag 3 D body.


----------



## RoyJ (Feb 1, 2008)

Germ said:


> From what I've read, three protected 18650's are OK for a Mag85, but two protected 18650's are not OK for a ROP. Why is that?


 
The ROP draws quite a bit more current than the Mag85. Mid 4 amp range versus mid 3 amp range.

Another option is to get the Mag bi-bored and run a Mag85 in a 2D setup using 18650s.


----------



## sunspot (Feb 1, 2008)

Okay, I’ve been away from CPF for awhile. It’s time for me to revisit the Mag85 as some things have changed.
I read through this thread and went to all the links.

I have an older Mag85 mod using the Magcharger bulb holder. Is the potted bulb using the standard switch set up better? If so, who sells then?

How well does the Fivemega socket perform? I’m sure if he made it, it will be good but is it better than the Magcharger socket?

I presently have the Fivemega 9 AA battery holder and a few cammed and cam less reflectors.

When I made my Mag85, I needed to have the bulb *lower* in the reflector to sharpen the beam. I was never able to fix it. I have shims to raise the bulbs if needed. Does anyone have any suggestion?


----------



## jimjones3630 (Feb 1, 2008)

There are different ways to get the bulb at correct height for foucs. Since I like fixed focus lights, never found a use for maglites twist head focusing, I figured out the right height for each bulb. 1185 needs to sit higher than 64625 for example. I cut down the pedistal to desired height then place a bipin adaptor on top. take appropriate length screws if using a kiu then screw kiu in place. When using non kiu socket, I consider a kiu a bipin type adaptor, after cutting the pedistal to desired height and soldering pos and neg leads on the bipin adaptor, return it to the pedistal and solder pos lead to upper switch contact and neg lead to gound. If you retain the OEM parts inside the pedistal can screw retaining ring on.



sunspot said:


> When I made my Mag85, I needed to have the bulb *lower* in the reflector to sharpen the beam. I was never able to fix it. I have shims to raise the bulbs if needed. Does anyone have any suggestion?


----------



## sunspot (Feb 1, 2008)

Thanks Jim.
I'll have to check out the 64625. I've not heard of that one.
I have a kiu but I've read that they can't handle an 1185 bulb. I'll try to reset the bulb hight this weekend.

BTW, I'm with you on the beam. Set it tight and forget it.


----------



## Germ (Feb 1, 2008)

JimH, thanks for the excellent pics.



RoyJ said:


> The ROP draws quite a bit more current than the Mag85. Mid 4 amp range versus mid 3 amp range.
> 
> Another option is to get the Mag bi-bored and run a Mag85 in a 2D setup using 18650s.


 
RoyJ, thanks for the exlanation on the current draw. I guess it makes sense that the greater voltage of the Mag85 allows a similar wattage to the ROP with a lower current draw.

How does the bi-bored 2D Mag85 using 18650's work? That seems like it would work to make a ROP with the batteries being used in a 2 series 2 parallel arangement.

I'm not sure what I want to do with my old 3D Mag. For as big as it is I want to use all of the space for something like three protected D cell Li-Ions.


----------



## JimH (Feb 2, 2008)

Germ said:


> I want to use all of the space for something like three protected D cell Li-Ions.


Let us know if you find any protected Li-ion D cells.


----------



## I came to the light... (Feb 2, 2008)

JimH said:


> Let us know if you find any protected Li-ion D cells.


 
or unprotected...

JimH - thanks a ton for the pics and help. But I still have a question - how is the 3x18650 Mag85 compared to the 9xAA Mag85 in terms of brightness and runtime? Also, I don't currently have any AW18650s, so what size PCV tubing will fit them well?


----------



## TKO (Feb 2, 2008)

JimH said:


> Let us know if you find any protected Li-ion D cells.


 

Not Li-Ion, but not far off: *Li-Fe-PO4 Rechargeable: 32600P (D size) Cylindrical Cell 3.2V 3.0 Ah, 60A Drain Rate (LFP-32600P *

http://www.batteryspace.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=3294


----------



## JimH (Feb 2, 2008)

I came to the light... said:


> how is the 3x18650 Mag85 compared to the 9xAA Mag85 in terms of brightness and runtime?


Since I don't have a 9XAA Mag85, I don't know.


I came to the light... said:


> I don't currently have any AW18650s, so what size PCV tubing will fit them well?


If you are going with 18650's, you can do what I did. Order some 18650's. When you get them, take them and your Mag body and hit your local hardware store till you find what you need. The stuff that I used in the pictures measures 1.3" OD (thin walled - white) and 1.05" OD/0.735" ID (thick walled - dark grey).

Here's another thread you may find helpful - *Help with 3C/4C Mag85?*


----------



## jugg2 (Feb 2, 2008)

> They're solid brass... It's a huge exaggeration to suggest they'll melt... They're not gold plated so contact resistance won't be as low as the Fivemega, but resistance shouldn't be excessive.


 
I was talking about battery adapters under high current, not bulb adapters. The posts before that made it clear. I have the adapter shown in your picture, and it is a great product. I agree, it would probably not melt.:thumbsup:


----------



## I came to the light... (Feb 3, 2008)

Just looking at KD, and wondering - will this lens focus a Mag85's beam the same way it does an LEDs? 

http://www.kaidomain.com/WEBUI/ProductDetail.aspx?TranID=3958 (aspherical lens)

Also, could a glass lens deal with the heat produced by a WA1185 driven by 3 lithiums, or does it have to be borofloat?


----------



## RoyJ (Feb 3, 2008)

Germ said:


> How does the bi-bored 2D Mag85 using 18650's work? That seems like it would work to make a ROP with the batteries being used in a 2 series 2 parallel arangement.
> 
> I'm not sure what I want to do with my old 3D Mag. For as big as it is I want to use all of the space for something like three protected D cell Li-Ions.


 
I was just thinking a way to shrink the 3D host size by having 3 series 18650s inside a bi-bored 2D. Of course, there'll be a space left open, and you'll have to do some soldering to make the pack work.

I also make this suggestion to everybody - if you re-wrap the AAs with think packing tape, you can easily fit 4-across in a stock Mag. So, if you solder up a 12 cell pack then you can run some hotter 12V bulbs in your 3D, and push 2000 - 3000 lumens on regular ni-mh cells.


----------



## 2xTrinity (Feb 3, 2008)

> I was just thinking a way to shrink the 3D host size by having 3 series 18650s inside a bi-bored 2D. Of course, there'll be a space left open, and you'll have to do some soldering to make the pack work.
> 
> I also make this suggestion to everybody - if you re-wrap the AAs with think packing tape, you can easily fit 4-across in a stock Mag. So, if you solder up a 12 cell pack then you can run some hotter 12V bulbs in your 3D, and push 2000 - 3000 lumens on regular ni-mh cells.


If you're going to do the trouble of bi-boring, put 3s2p in a 3D and get double the runtime.


----------



## Evan III (Feb 5, 2008)

Ok, you have my attention! I want one now. I've been kind of stuck on the LED forum, but now I want one of these. If your gonna use 3 18650's, would it be possible to use a C Cell body, or is it even possible to use a C body for this project?

Also what are the advantages or disadvantages to potted bulbs vs. bulb and adapter.


----------



## JimH (Feb 6, 2008)

Evan III said:


> If your gonna use 3 18650's, would it be possible to use a C Cell body, or is it even possible to use a C body for this project?
> 
> Also what are the advantages or disadvantages to potted bulbs vs. bulb and adapter.


3 18650's in a Mag 4C works perfect. Make it even more perfect and add a * 2.5" THROW MASTER by Fivemega* for a better beam pattern and longer throw.

A potted bulb is a little more expensive and harder to find than the bi-pin version, but I think litho123 usually has some in stock. With the potted bulb, you just replace the standard bulb and that's it. With the bi-pin bulb you need either a bi-pin adapter or a bi-pin switch. Also, unless you use kaidomain's adapter with the locking screw, the bi-pin bulb will sometimes jar loose. Also, with the bi-pin bulb, getting it perfectly centered can be a bit of trial and error.


----------



## adamlau (Feb 6, 2008)

[REMOVED]


----------



## Evan III (Feb 6, 2008)

JimH,

Thanks for the reply, What is the lumen difference between monster throw, and mag85.

Also what is the price difference and which is easier to do? Are these lights pretty tough as far as abuse goes. Equal to stock mag toughness?


----------



## Evan III (Feb 6, 2008)

Please disregard my last post, I posted that before I read up on the throw master. For some reason, I couldn't edit the post.


----------



## Evan III (Feb 6, 2008)

Please disregard my last post, I posted that before I read up on the throw master. For some reason, I couldn't edit the post.


----------

